# AMT 1925 Model T Ford 3 in 1



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

So i wanted to do a "Rat Rod." Or, something close to it. 

Essentially, if i were building a car like this in real life, what would i want it to look like. 

First, flat black the frame and running gear. Second, i'd want some big white walls all the way around. Third, i'd put some kind of Chevy V8 in it because i actually have one sitting in my 82 Monte Carlo while the body rots away around it (long story).

So I started with AMT's 1925 Model T. I'm building the Competition Coupe/Street Roadster Version. I dechromed almost everything and assembled the chassis. If you look you can see where i painted the shocks white. I figured i'd be hitting up Auto Zone for parts and I know they sell white shocks.

I ordered two packs of AMT's MH Racemaster Dragster Slicks. I'm not sure why, but you only get two of each tire design. I wanted big white walls all the way around.

For the engine, i just wanted some kind of Chevy V8... a 350 would have been fine. I had a stroke of inspiration at Michaels though and picked up Revell's 69 Camaro SS 427. I've been wanting to do a plastic model of one of my favorite RC car bodies i painted. So i got the kit knowing it'd be a future project where i really focused on the exterior paint.

When I first started the project, i just wanted to do an overall red, white and black theme. That's why most of the engine is red. I was thinking of doing flat black exhaust pipes but i think the chrome really helps.

In the future, i'd like to do this kit again. When i do, i'll really focus on detailing the engine. This is my third kit as an adult and i'm focusing on something different each time until i build up to doing an engine.

Enjoy!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

looks good - nice job


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice work ! Those are neat (but tricky) kits to work with.


----------



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! It is tricky and I used some reference photos another member posted to figure out the front end. Trust me, i'm documenting my mistakes on this one so the next one goes smoother.

Got the body finished to my liking. Not perfect, but a learning experience as usual.

I was torn between Flat Black and Gloss Red. After the first round of priming and sanding i was pretty happy with what it looked like after a second coat of flat black and then curiosity got the better of me: What would it look like if i hit it with clear gloss after the flat black?




























Just need to finish up the interior, front grill/radiator, rad hoses and glue it all together. Wish i had the nerve to try some freehand pinstriping, but i'll work on that later. I DO have a vinyl cutter so maybe i'll do up some "Lucky 13" or "Joes Garage" on the side...


----------



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

Calling it done. I will be doing this kit again. Something a little more road worthy with headlights, tailights, engine details... lots of other ideas. 

All in all, i liked it.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Oh, I like how that came out! Nice job on that


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very, very nice indeed!


----------



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks! Work is progressing on the 69 Camaro! Pics soon.


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Very cool build, Pejota


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Awesome build. I like yours so much I will probably copy some of it. I have several of the AMT reissues.


----------



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks djnick66!!!

lemme know if you have any questions or need some pics!

I've been checking out other Rat Rod builds, i've got some ideas for the next one.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks. I have built two of the basic kit so far. Its kinda tricky the first time. The front suspension is not the best engineering, and I had trouble with one of the body tubs because the inside was filled up with excess plastic ! I posted some pics of one of my kits here before... its brown colored.


----------



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

FACEPALM!!!

I knew i saw the pics on here somewhere! Thanks again for those pics. Your buildup looked great and the front end helped a lot!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have the kit in two or three boxings (same basic kit) and the current Round 2 reissues had really bad instructions. I found an old AMT/Ertl boxing in the closet with much better assembly drawings. The Ertl kits sucked though in that you only could build one kit from the box.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks great!! Nice work!


----------



## DocWatson. (Dec 16, 2012)

Man, for one of your first builds as an adult that is very nice and clean. I think it took me at least 10 or 20 kit's to get there!

Doc.
(Me'h who am I kidding, I still don't build that clean!!)


----------

